# HDMI Problem



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a 2004 Mits. WD52525/ VIP622-HD DVR with software version L447. I`am having problems getting video and audio signals through my HDMI connection. Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Charles Fairhurst said:


> I have a 2004 Mits. WD52525/ VIP622-HD DVR with software version L447. I`am having problems getting video and audio signals through my HDMI connection. Anybody else having this problem?


You may want to do a search of the forums here on DBSTalk.com. I've seen this problem noted in other threads. I seem to recall there were issues with the HDMI output on the 622.... talk of having to contact Dish to have the receiver replaced, etc.

Search the threads though, there may some info as to settings that you can check/tweak before you make the call to Dish.

And while the Dish CRS's suck... their Tech Support people seem to be spot-on. Good luck!

And welcome to DBSTalk! It's very helpful and informative.
(I think I've said, "Welcome" to about 5 people today)


----------



## ext1sxb (Dec 1, 2006)

Charles Fairhurst said:


> I have a 2004 Mits. WD52525/ VIP622-HD DVR with software version L447. I`am having problems getting video and audio signals through my HDMI connection. Anybody else having this problem?


I had the same issue with HDMI on ViP622 model. Call dish Tech Support and they agreed to send a replacement. Do not call to CS, call directly to Tech Support.


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

bartendress said:


> You may want to do a search of the forums here on DBSTalk.com. I've seen this problem noted in other threads. I seem to recall there were issues with the HDMI output on the 622.... talk of having to contact Dish to have the receiver replaced, etc.
> 
> Search the threads though, there may some info as to settings that you can check/tweak before you make the call to Dish.
> 
> ...


This is my third replacement so far.Three strikes and no luck so far.The 622 should be compatible with my Mits. WD52525.


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

ext1sxb said:


> I had the same issue with HDMI on ViP622 model. Call dish Tech Support and they agreed to send a replacement. Do not call to CS, call directly to Tech Support.[/QUO This is my third replacement so far.


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

ext1sxb said:


> I had the same issue with HDMI on ViP622 model. Call dish Tech Support and they agreed to send a replacement. Do not call to CS, call directly to Tech Support.


This is my third replacement, so far no luck.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Guess it's time for my periodic HDMI post again. Note that is a generic summary:

The 622 exhibits two kinds of HDMI failures

One is hardware-related and requires a replacement receiver. You can diagnose this fairly easily. If your HDMI suddenly fails, or you get strange-looking video, try wiggling the HDMI connector in various directions at the 622 side. If the problem goes away or the image changes, you most likely have the hardware problem. This is caused by the solder joints at the connector failing. E* has redesigned the connector to fix this problem.

The other kind is software-related. Unfortunately, because of deficiencies in the original HDMI spec, it's difficult for vendors to have HDMI interoperate reliably with all other vendors' products. If your HDMI problem can be temporarily fixed by turning the TV off and then on, by changing the TV's input from HDMI to something else and then back to HDMI, or any other 'button fiddling', you have a software problem. If you've had the 622 replaced and still have the same problem, it's also likely a software problem. This one is not fun. A fix for one set of problems frequently breaks other things, and it seems to be virtually impossible for any vendor to get HDMI working with all other vendors, at least for HDMI versions less than 1.3. D* has had the same issues, as has just about every other vendor. Sometimes there is a software update available for your TV or receiver, definitely check for that. (I think Samsung and Panasonic in particular had some) Anything with HDMI prior to 1.2 is particularly susceptible, as are 'cheap' HDMI switches, splitters, etc.

Finally, sometimes it really is coincidental that HDMI fails with a new release. It happened to me with the 4.01 version, and it turned out to be the HDMI hardware failure... the solder joints can fail at any random time just from thermal expansion and contraction cycles. So, the first step is always to try the connector wiggle test.


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

Charles Fairhurst said:


> I have a 2004 Mits. WD52525/ VIP622-HD DVR with software version L447. I`am having problems getting video and audio signals through my HDMI connection. Anybody else having this problem?


I also have a Mits WD52525, but have never had any trouble with the HDMI on either my current 622 or my previous 942. However, make sure that the TV is on when you boot up the 622 - or try resetting the 622 with everything on and connected.

BTW, the HDMI input on the WDxxx25 series is not truly digital - it's first converted to analog component inside the TV and then converted back to digital as it's fed to the DLP engine. Many people claim the picture from a Dish DVR is better using component than it is with the HDMI input, although I find the component input smashes the black level a bit and I prefer the HDMI input. YMMV.

-- Andy


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Andy for the reply. I`ll give it a try! What brand of cable are you using?


----------

